
July Update: All About the Pinebook Pro - reddotX
https://www.pine64.org/2019/07/05/july-update-all-about-the-pinebook-pro/
======
AstroJetson
Pretty exciting stuff, always room for ultra cheap laptops.

It will be interesting to see if they make their price point.

